# I love my R3



## moldoverb (Mar 15, 2010)

have had the bike for 3 weeks and was dying to test it out in a race, so I entered a duathlon yesterday. I'm a decent runner, fair cyclist. I was 3rd OA and 1st AG. 

Considering I never placed before, it was a rocking day! Averaged 22.5mph on the bike, completely stock Rival. I ordered carbon aero wheels but they didn't get here in time. I don't have the engine to keep up with the tri bikes on the flats, but man I killed them on the hills. 

What a bike! 

I still like the S2 and wonder if I made the right decision, but I will buy a P2 next year for triathlons so I am 99% sure it was the right way to go.


----------

